# Brown spots on stomach??



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Sorry I can't help, I really dont know what being chemically neutered menas?


----------



## GilbertDK (Aug 31, 2007)

It is an injection that basically has the same effect by adjusting the hormone balance in the body, as surgical neutering. It only lasts about 3 months though, and we chose to do it on recommendation from the vet before we go for surgery to see if there are any negative effects of neutering on our dog.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

GilbertDK said:


> It is an injection that basically has the same effect by adjusting the hormone balance in the body, as surgical neutering. It only lasts about 3 months though, and we chose to do it on recommendation from the vet before we go for surgery to see if there are any negative effects of neutering on our dog.


I have honestly never heard of this before this thread. Is there any particular reason the vet felt that neutering him would be adverse?


----------



## GilbertDK (Aug 31, 2007)

Here in Norway, for some reason they are very against neutering, and legally they are only supposed to do it if medically required, although in practice most vets are a little more pragmatic. However they usually recommend to try chemical castration first to see if there are any undesired affects on the dog psychologically. Very few dogs are castrated here, so people have a different attitude toward it. A little backward and behind the times if you ask me. Our dog is on his second treatment so it will be a 6 month period as effectively neutered and we have seen nothing but positive effects so far, so he will be getting the surgical procedure in the new year, although we may have to travel to get it done, as it costs three times as much here as in sweden or denmark.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Maybe this is a side effect of the pharmaceauticals they used. Do you know what the name of it is? The vet should've given you some side effects to be watching out for. I'd be looking it up and checking it out to give you peace of mind.


----------

